# Seiko SKX007 vs Citizen NY0040



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

I thought this might be useful to anybody who's considering either of these affordable dive watches. The Citizen has been discontinued but is still available you look around.

The Seiko is around 1.5mm wider and 1mm thicker. This doesn't sound like a lot but in reality the Citizen does wear noticeably smaller. For my 6.75" wrist the Citizen is a better fit, in my opinion.

The dial on the Citizen looks a little more polished, thanks to the chrome rings around the indices. The Seiko dial looks a little cheap by comparison. The one thing the Seiko dial has in it's favour is the brilliant white of the hands and indices - the Citizen hands and indices have a not very nice yellow-green tint.

On my particular samples, the bezel action of the Citizen is far superior, with a firm click action. My Seiko bezel is quite spongy, although it does have 120 clicks as opposed to the Citizen's 60 clicks.

Both watches come with rubbish bracelets, but the Seiko's jangly jubilee is the better of the two. The Citizen's bracelet has hollow links and feels very cheap and hollow. In the picture, my Citizen is on a 3rd party oyster bracelet.


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

I do like the look of that Citizen, I may need to compare against my SKX :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Wouldn't like to choose between them.


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

I think bezel feel on the skx can differ. Mines quite firm, like, i have difficulty turning it haha! I think if you were to buy an skx, find one on a rubber strap and then pay abit more for a strapcode!


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

The Citizen is a fine looking watch ... and I love the 8 o'clock crown :thumbsup:

Though I find the SKX a little small nowadays, so the Citizen deffo wouldn't suit me


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

Andy300 said:


> The Citizen is a fine looking watch ... and I love the 8 o'clock crown :thumbsup:
> 
> Though I find the SKX a little small nowadays, so the Citizen deffo wouldn't suit me


 Crikey, you must have tree trunk wrists! :tongue:

Watch sizes have gone up alarmingly over the last decade, which is bad news for twig-wrists like me.



JDMdenon said:


> I think bezel feel on the skx can differ. Mines quite firm, like, i have difficulty turning it haha! I think if you were to buy an skx, find one on a rubber strap and then pay abit more for a strapcode!


 It's not just Seiko that has that problem - my 2 Orient divers also have bezels that feel quite different. One's fine but the other is way too stiff.


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

I also have both and thought the 007 was too big when I got it, but the 0040 wore OK. My 0040 is the full lume dial, lovely.

It's worth getting the Citizen bracelet, which although folded link, is well made and has a clasp that adjusts with a click. Silly me can't remember what the correct term is.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

citizen :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

russelk said:


> Crikey, you must have tree trunk wrists! :tongue:
> 
> Watch sizes have gone up alarmingly over the last decade, which is bad news for twig-wrists like me.


 Nah just normal really (7.5") .. but I have a thing for chunky watches around the 44 - 46mm sorta size :thumbsup:


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

russelk said:


> Crikey, you must have tree trunk wrists! :tongue:
> 
> Watch sizes have gone up alarmingly over the last decade, which is bad news for twig-wrists like me.


 How twiggy are your wrists, mine are well under 7'??

At one time i thought 40mm watches were huge but I've grown to like them.Nowt bigger though


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Turpinr said:


> How twiggy are your wrists, mine are well under 7'??
> 
> At one time i thought 40mm watches were huge but I've grown to like them.Nowt bigger though


 Actually, I just measured out of personal interest, and my "watch" wrist is closer to 8" :huh: .. especially if I don't want the crown digging into my hand and wear it a fraction higher


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Hecky la Pecky thats an inch on me


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

I had an old Citizen automatic divers watch a few years back and the bezel was terrible, so much so it would move from just brushing against your coat. That being said it was reasonably robust I think I used it as a work watch. I don't recall much on the accuracy of the watch but not sure it was anything remarkable. Mine was on a rubber strap rather than bracelet. They had all sorts of variations like a full lume dial that was a lot cheaper too. I never tried the 007 but had a 009 in fact bought one sold one and bought another (still have it, I actually ended up doing the same with the Citizen but sold the second one never to buy another) Bezel on the Seiko is a lot better definitely feels more robust than the Citizen the bracelet on the Seiko is dreadful for some reason some people seem to like it.

Both are decent affordable watches to be honest I think the Orient Mako (The original one I have not tried the upgraded one) Was the better watch out of the three and was also the cheapest. I think the Citizen at the time was about £80 on a rubber strap the Seiko was about £100 on a rubber strap or £110 on a bracelet. The Orient Mako was about £60 on a rubber strap or £80 - £90 on bracelet.


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Turpinr said:


> Hecky la Pecky


 WTF ?? :laugh:


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

Mine varies from 6.75" to 7" depending on the temperature (said the bishop to the nun). 42mm is the largest watch I would consider wearing, but I'm happiest with 40mm. The SKX is the chunkiest watch I own. The next one down in terms of size was the Citizen Nighthawk, which I recently sold due to it being too big. I also wear a couple of 38mm ones, which by today's standards are practically ladies watches!


----------



## russelk (Nov 14, 2017)

SlimJim16v said:


> I also have both and thought the 007 was too big when I got it, but the 0040 wore OK. My 0040 is the full lume dial, lovely.
> 
> It's worth getting the Citizen bracelet, which although folded link, is well made and has a clasp that adjusts with a click. Silly me can't remember what the correct term is.


 The one with the full-lume dial is quite rare, I've seen it in pictures but never found one for sale at a reasonable price. It does look amazing.

My NY0040 came in the leatherette gift pack with steel and rubber straps, and changing tool. I wore the steel one for a couple of weeks but just didn't get on with it. It looks fine, just feels too hollow. The "ratcheting dive extension" is nice though.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Andy300 said:


> WTF ?? :laugh:


 Lancashire term tha knows


----------



## vadiro (Jul 21, 2016)

I own the Citizen and I love it.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Andy300 said:


> Nah just normal really (7.5") .. but I have a thing for chunky watches around the 44 - 46mm sorta size :thumbsup:


 Me too. I have a large wrist and feel that anything smaller than 42mm looks a bit daft on me. I prefer 44 - 46mm, they look normal on my wrist.


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

russelk said:


> The one with the full-lume dial is quite rare, I've seen it in pictures but never found one for sale at a reasonable price. It does look amazing.


 Yes, they were hard to get in the UK. I got a new one on ebay from either Europe or Asia. I think it's one I'll never sell.


----------



## vwfan (Jan 30, 2017)

I like the Citizen, I've got the Seiko but hardly ever wear it.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

vwfan said:


> I like the Citizen, I've got the Seiko but hardly ever wear it.


 Exactly the same here (except mine is the 'pepsi' version) and I think the jubilee strap is nasty.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

No reason not to have both,....I do only have the skx007 which I think I would still prefer if put on the spot,

What is the lens on the Citizen ?...is it mineral glass?...I'm sure I've had one but can't remember,

Guess it's whatever floats yer boat,.. both different watches really both with things to like,

In my mind I just think pound for pound you get just a tad more with a Seiko :yes:


----------

